# Good store bought sausage to smoke?



## loki993 (May 4, 2010)

Ive been thinking about trying to smoke a few things on my grill lately and I figured some sausage and a fattie would probably be pretty easy to try. Think is I dont make my own sausage and was wondering if theyres a good kind to try from the store?


----------



## rbranstner (May 4, 2010)

Any kind of hot dogs, brats, Kielbasa etc. are good on the smoker. I make my own venison sausage and love to cook them on the smoker for a snack when I am into a longer smoke.


----------



## loki993 (May 4, 2010)

Ill give that a try. Id like to find some hot links but my local store, really small, doesn't have any.  Id assume precooked stuff should generally be avoided, I normally don't use those for anything except for quick microwave lunches, it at all.


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (May 4, 2010)

Most of the grocery stores around here sell unsmoked sausage.  It isn't by the hot dogs, bacon and smoked sausage, it's usually in the meat section near the pork.  My favorite grocery store has 3 varieties Cajun, green onion and italian.


----------



## soafung (May 4, 2010)

johnsonville jalapeno cheddar brats.  throw some pecan smoke on 'em and drool.  so good.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 4, 2010)

I was gonna say Johnsonville makes some pretty good sausage but in this house now It's home made or you don't get any. That goes for bacon too.


----------



## bamafan (May 4, 2010)

I'm with rbranstner. You can't really go wrong. I love Conecuh Sausage if you can get it where you are, but have never put any sausage or hotdogs even that I don't like. Seems the cheaper the dogs the better they smoke up?


----------



## corn cob (May 4, 2010)

Love the green onion...good eats!!


----------

